# Celulozo Fabriko - Poland - March 2012



## lilli (Mar 15, 2012)

Or Cellulose Factory to you and me 

I dont know too much about this place, apart from it is aparently a German Era building, It was a cellulose factory, it has been abandoned for a very long time, its also very empty BUT extremly cool!


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 15, 2012)

Now thats what I call derelict...lovely stuff Lilli


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2012)

Superb photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, lovely photos of an ace looking site! Loving that stair shot!


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 15, 2012)

Great pics and interesting site.


----------



## leftorium (Mar 15, 2012)

you didn't fancy the ladder up the chimney then?


----------



## lilli (Mar 15, 2012)

Not me! .. I wouldn't even go up the last interior staircase!


----------



## KingRat (Mar 15, 2012)

them's wikkid pictures innit x x


----------



## King Al (Mar 16, 2012)

Another excellent find that lilli, like it!


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow that's awesome, thanks for sharing 
Can't wait for my trip to Poland now I've seen what you guys have got out of it 

-RR


----------



## Stussy (Mar 20, 2012)

The 2nd and 4th pic are so sweet, would love to see that someday!!


----------

